# How Many Points Required for Auto Train



## Ben (Dec 1, 2012)

I am trying to understand how many points are required for a coach seat on the Auto Train.

Thanks


----------



## PRR 60 (Dec 1, 2012)

Ben said:


> I am trying to understand how many points are required for a coach seat on the Auto Train.
> 
> Thanks


Each way:

Coach seat (one zone): 5500 points each passenger

Vehicle add-on: 15,000 points

Total: 20,500 points each way for one passenger, 26,000 points for two passengers.

If there are two of you, a roomette becomes a pretty good deal. The roomette redemption pays for one or two passengers. A one-zone roomette redemption is 15,000 points. If two are traveling, the total in a roomette would be 30,000 points each way - not all that much more than 26,000 points for two in coach.


----------



## Ben (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks for information.

I have read it online before but did not understand the one zone stuff.

Thanks again

Ben


----------

